# ATTN: Thai Consulate Holiday Closures April



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's the holiday closure dates for some of the thai consulates in neighboring countries;

*Lao*

Vientiane & Savannakhet
April 6th
April 13th, 14th, 17th & 18th

*Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur
April 6th
April 13th & 14th

Penang
April 13th & 14th

Kota Bharu
April 6th
April 13th

*Cambodia*

Phnom Penh
April 6th
April 13th & 14th

Also ALL Thai Immigration offices will be closed:
April 6th
April 13th, 14th & 17th

FYI: if your current "admitted until" or "permission to stay" stamp expires on a day that the immigration office is closed (weekends or holidays) AND you go there the next business day they're open for an extension you will NOT be charged for an overstay. You will however get an overstay stamp in your passport but it will have a notation "fine waived due to holiday".

Just wanted you guyz & gurlz to have a heads up, in case you're visa running or getting an extension in the next couple of weeks

Have a safe and happy Songkran Holiday


----------

